# Gentoo 3.8.13 preparing for Gnome but Nouveau with no signal

## Nizi

Hi

Lately I installed the 3.8.13 gentoo with the help of the AMD64 handbook and had little to no problems there. Now I'm trying to prepare the system for Gnome with help of the wiki (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration) but I'm running into problems when I have to enable framebuffer console support and the DRM + Nouveau. Framebuffer support as builtin (*) and the Nouveau as module. After I boot the system boot sequence goes forward a bit and then the screen goes black with 'no signal'. I've been fiddling back and forth with different kernel setups and googled ALOT but only thing that prevents the 'no signal' is disabling the Nouveau entirely.

I'm sorry I'm new to this and don't know what documents or additional information I need to provide. But I'm happy to provide if you need something.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Nizi,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Make friend with wgetpaste - you will need to emerge it if you don't have it.

Use wgetpaste to post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and your /usr/src/linux/.config

Tell us the URLs you get back.

Nouveau is in two parts a piece in the kernel and a piece in userspace.

Xorg.0.log will tell what happened when Xorg tried to start.

----------

## Nizi

Here are the two documents I got out. 

http://bpaste.net/show/122723/ Xorg.0.log

and

http://bpaste.net/show/122724/ /usr/src/linux/.config

I've been reading these but honestly, can't make much out of them other than bunch of errors.

ps. and thanks for the wgetpaste tip. It's exactly what I've been looking for.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Nizi,

```
[  8355.539] (EE) [drm] KMS not enabled

[  8355.539] (EE) No devices detected.
```

Is your problem.

Your kernel appears to be in line with the Wiki too.

What does your dmesg show ?

----------

## Nizi

http://bpaste.net/show/122738/ dmesg

----------

## Nizi

I am not absolutely sure what did it, was it the fact that I disconnected the CRT monitor and switched to a 19" lcd-monitor or some of the tweaks I did in kernel but I managed to get it to work. Now while the system is booting up I get a brief flash and the system loads the correct resolution and refresh rate. I guess this is so called "pretty boot". I tested out the 'startx' and it worked fine and I am now proceeding to install gnome. Thanks for the help and I'll definitely be back for more questions if I run into any.

----------

## Mac Tzu

Just asking a quick question.  Have you changed form OpenRC to systemd.  As i understand Gnome 3.x now requires systemd

----------

